# Indiana or Michigan gathering?



## fwismoker (Apr 12, 2013)

Does anyone ever have a smoker gathering in Indiana or Michigan by chance?   I would if i had room but i don't.    It would be great to get some fellow Hoosiers together for some smoked food and beer.


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 12, 2013)

Would like to know about it if one happens.


----------



## kingfishcam (Apr 12, 2013)

We have started to discuss a Michigan gathering in Livingston/Ingham county area.  I am thinking maybe mid July sometime.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 12, 2013)

kingfishcam said:


> We have started to discuss a Michigan gathering in Livingston/Ingham county area. I am thinking maybe mid July sometime.


That wouldn't be bad...maybe a 2-3 hour drive for me.   I'd make sure to bring plenty of ND gear w/ me!  

Any NE Indiana folks on here that would do one?


----------



## aj6862 (Jun 30, 2013)

sure would like to know if it is going to happen, I would attend..


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 30, 2013)

aj6862 said:


> sure would like to know if it is going to happen, I would attend..


I would also, i'm in NE Indiana...4 hours radius for me would be good if one was organized.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 2, 2013)

Looking like August 10th at my place in fowlerville.  Will get an official thread going soon.


----------



## aj6862 (Jul 8, 2013)

Aug 10th is good. I would like to attend. I'm guessing if this happens we should plan on bringing a dish to pass???


----------



## brian (Jul 8, 2013)

Im on the north east side on Indy, plenty on ND gear LOL.  We just started a indy chapter of wwww.manbque.com all in the area aer welcome


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 8, 2013)

Brian said:


> Im on the north east side on Indy, plenty on ND gear LOL.  We just started a indy chapter of wwww.manbque.com all in the area aer welcome


I'm in Fort Wayne and i have PLENTY of ND gear!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 8, 2013)

Sorry to hijack. ours is the same date.


----------



## aj6862 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm in michigan and have a ton of michigan gear GO Blue!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 8, 2013)

Nepas,  is that a mich gathering?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 8, 2013)

Aj, maybe chime in on the thread I started in the "Events" area.  See what kind of response we get.


----------

